# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Puentes >  Los puentes tienen los días contados...

## F. Lázaro

Muy pronto los puentes pasarán a la historia...

----------


## perdiguera

No me fastidies, ¿qué haré yo?

----------


## F. Lázaro

> No me fastidies, ¿qué haré yo?


Pues diseñar rampas para acceder hasta el río, jeje.

Imagínate la cantidad de rampas que habrá que preparar  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

Pero es que las rampas no se caen y los puentes sí. Entonces en cuatro días se me acaba la faena.

----------


## Luján

> Pero es que las rampas no se caen y los puentes sí. Entonces en cuatro días se me acaba la faena.


Pues diseña las rampas con una obsolescencia programada más corta  :Wink:

----------


## perdiguera

Vamos, de cartón piedra.
Algunos deben hacerlas así dado lo que duran. Deben de tener la patente.

----------


## REEGE

Y éste puente de la purisima sobretodo...jajaja
Ya no le queda nada!!!!

----------


## perdiguera

Con el recorte de fiestas que van a hacer y el traslado a lunes o viernes  lo de los puentes se va a quedar para los antiguos.

----------


## Luján

> Con el recorte de fiestas que van a hacer y el traslado a lunes o viernes  lo de los puentes se va a quedar para los antiguos.


Les contaremos a nuestros nietos aquellos maravillosos años en los que había, poco antes de Navidad una semana entera de vacaciones. Y los niños nos mirarán con cara de asombro.


http://es.dreamstime.com/imagen-de-a...ido-image68421

----------

